# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  ﻿Todos los regantes dicen "no" en el Plan de Cuenca por "falta de rigor" en los caudales ambientales y en el ritmo de obras

## sergi1907

Noticia de L'Ebre digital.

*"﻿Todos los regantes dicen "no" en el Plande Cuenca por "falta de rigor" en los caudales ambientales y en el ritmo de obras "*

﻿Los regantes de toda la cuenca del río Ebro han aprobado por unanimidad no "apoyar" el Plan Hidrológico de la Conca de l'Ebre PHCE), en una decisión de calado que se ha tomado en Zaragoza el jueves al mediodía en un plenario de la Federación de Regantes de la Cuenca del Ebro (FEREBRO), y que se ha comunicado a primera hora de la tarde. El comunicado está suscrito por las 17 comunidades de regants de las nueve comunidades autónomas que baña el río, entre las cuales son la Comunidad de Regants de la derecha del Ebro, y el Sindicato Agrícola del Ebro en representación de la comunidad de la izquierda          

﻿En el comunicado  el primer motivo que se cita para justificar el no de todos los regantes, que son tercio de los órganos de representación, y representan a la mayoría de usarios, es "la falta de rigor en la determinación de los caudales ambientales de la cuenca", citando a continuación el flujo "ritmo de ejecución de las obras hidráulicas".

FEREBRO califica estos dos temas de "vital importancia", recordando que ya hace meses que advertía de que las cosas no iban bien, a pesar del retraso que acumula el ministerio en la aprobación del plan de cuenca. Se trata sin duda de un revès muy importante al ejecutivo de José Luís Rodríguez Zapatero, ya que toda la política alternativa que promovió el año 2004 queda sin traducción legal, en tanto en cuánto este plan es fundamental para garantizar un buen funcionamiento del río a largo plazo. En principio se pensaba que no fijar el caudal ambiental en la propuesta inicial facilitaría un acuerdo político posterior, pero con la negativa de los regants el plan de cuenca queda muy tocado porque no cuenta ni con el apoyode los regantes, ni tampoco de Cataluña, la comunidad que está al final del río, y que ya había pedido un caudal mucho más amplio de lo que se especulaba que se acabaría otorgando, por medio de la propuesta de la Comisión de Sostenibilidad, avalada también por un pronunciamiento del Parlamento de Cataluña.

Hay que recordar también que la Plataforma en defensa del Ebro (PDE) ya había dicho en las últimas semanas que la estrategia del gobierno del PSOE era aplicar por la vía de los hechos consumados, una propuesta que acabaría perjudicando en el tramo final del río. Si esta política continúa adelante, lo que está claro es que yo no contará con el apoyo de los regantes de toda la cuenca, y ahora la única posibilidad es que se imponga por la vía del poder del gobierno central, teniendo en cuenta que el juego político de no acordarlo con las comunidades autónomas tampoco será fácil, teniendo en cuenta que está ya en periodo prelectoral, caso de Cataluña.

----------


## ben-amar

¡A perro flaco, todo se le vuelven pulgas!

----------

